# MTH GS-4 American Freedom Train - Videos



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one engine I really never bothered to video much. Now that my repaint work is done I finally felt like shoot some runby shots. Except for maybe the first or second runby, it's running at top speed which is about 75 SMPH

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH-AFT-122608_Video1_3000kbs.wmv - 72mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH-AFT-122608_Video1_1000kbs.wmv - 25mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH-AFT-122608_Video1_400kbs.wmv - 10mb

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH-AFT-122608_Video2_3000kbs.wmv - 32mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH-AFT-122608_Video2_1000kbs.wmv - 11mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH-AFT-122608_Video2_400kbs.wmv - 5mb


Raymond


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I love your videos Ray, they are always so well done. Thanks for posting. I love the MARS light on the GS4. I assume I'm hearing another great sound system that you've instaled. One last question.. 


Can I come play in your backyard??


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL Thanks and sure come on over anytime. 

Actually I didn't have to install it in this one it came pre-installed as all MTH engines do. I did replace the speaker and rework the rear enclosure for better sound. 


Raymond


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very nice. * *We to like liighting on the front.. .Did take any videos of it running slow to see how they run? We may have to look in to a MTH daylight if I can fig. out how to run it with from my TE. track power. *
*Tks for posting.. Noel *


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Noel,

Sure thing. I did actually create a four part set of videos but the only thing I have left on the computer is the single merged file that is like11 mins long and the file size is huge. 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_AFT_Leadcam_1_Parts1-4_2100kbs.wmv - 166mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_AFT_Leadcam_1_Parts1-4_1000kbs.wmv - 80mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_AFT_Leadcam_1_Parts1-4_150kbs.wmv - 12mb

Here is a link to my main videos page:

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Garden_Railroad_Videos.htm 


If I understand the Aristo TE, it is a board that you place in the engine and your remote communicates wirelessly with that board. You shouldn't have too much of an issue to get it to work, but you won't be able to trigger the whistle or bell as you need either 1) an AC power supply with the whistle and bell buttons or 2) the MTH TIU and Remote(~$241). (TIU goes between the transformer and track to provide the communication signal to the track.) The engine has a single pair of power pickup wires that connect from the chassis to the boiler where the electronics are. You could tap those to power your TE board and just install the board in the boiler. Should be a quick conversion. 


Raymond


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Raymond - great vids and a great sound from the loco, too. Personally, I like to see them travellin' a mite slower......any chance of that?

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac,

Thanks. Unfortunately the only video I have currently of the engine running slow is the Leadcam one I just posted links to. For some reason I messed up and didn't keep the smaller parts 1 thru 4 that I originally created so we wouldn't have these crazy file sizes like this one has of 166mb/80mb/12mb. I will probably be doing more videos later and will do another with it running at various speeds. The quality isn't that great but the 150kbs file is only 12mb. 

I checked out that original link you provided and it looks like he's getting a more efficient video compression than I am and just sent him a note to see if I can find out what program he's using to produce his videos. With any luck maybe I can get my file sizes down without any loss of quality. Thanks for the link.


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet Ray Sweet... looks great moving along as it should, i just hope someone strapped the liberty bell down tight... he he he... you need to lay off the







while driving the trains sir......
Nick.


----------

